#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  PowerPoint Slide simulates a Screensaver?

## DeeDawg

Hello,
Due to my company's IT policy, we are not allowed to create screensavers which contain GIFs.  However,as a workaround I created a nice PowerPoint slide that simulates a screensaver, in that when you save it as a show, it has the look I want including a nice rotating globe GIF. You have to open the file, and it looks great.

My question to the forum is this: Is it possible to have VBA code that causes this PowerPoint show to automatically run after say 2 minutes idle time on the computer? I am assuming I have to have the file open and minimized.  I then click on it and it re-minimizes?

I've googled to no avail. 

Thanks,

----------


## DeeDawg

I was unable to come up with a VBA solution. Alternatively, I used the Windows Task Scheduler application that triggers the PowerPoint based on idle time.
I'm still very much curious if there is a VBA solution.

Thank you

----------


## yupstrips

How to set up a Style

To give all your pages one style (i.e. fonts, sizes, colours, background, logos) to look 'professional' either apply a design from another presentation or make your own one.

To apply a design, choose Format -> Apply Design from the menu and choose either one of your existing presentations to copy it from or one of the default ones that came with Powerpoint. Bear in mind that the latter will look cheap & tacky to anyone in the audience who has looked through the selection of default designs.

To make your own, choose View -> Master -> Slide Master. Whatever you do on that slide acts as format and background for all slides.

If you have one slide which you want to override the master style (typically because you have a large image that looks ugly when placed with your background image) then, for that particular slide, either Format -> Background -> Omit Graphics from Master or simply paste a shape over the offending area, give it Outline=None and Fill=Background (although this is not perfect if you have a tiled image background in the master because there is a bug in the lining up of the fill tiles with the background ones). If you want to miss out the master style totally from a slide simply fill the whole slide with a big rectangle filled with the new colour and put everything else on top of that.

----------

